# Too good to be true?



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I stumbled on this site http://www.edirectsoftware.com/product_category.php?catID=71 by accidently clicking an advertisment on a webpage.

It sounds legal, it looks legal, but is it legal??


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> I stumbled on this site http://www.edirectsoftware.com/product_category.php?catID=71 by accidently clicking an advertisment on a webpage.
> 
> It sounds legal, it looks legal, but is it legal??


...all kinds of info here... http://www.google.ca/search?q=1-866-449-5567&Overview=1&sa=Search


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

as long as you get the hologram CD with the KEY and COA sticker...they are legit...I use them all the time on new builds....they are OEM and you or whoever you build the computer wont have any MS support installing the OS unless you want to pay their $35.00 fee :up:


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Errtt....wrong! There are counterfeit COAs and CD-KEYs as well.

OEM normally entails purchasing related hardware like a hard drive with the OS if they are legit OEMs


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Rockn said:


> OEM normally entails purchasing related hardware like a hard drive with the OS if they are legit OEMs


I see a number of websites that still state that to purchase an OEM disk that you need to purchase a non-peripheral piece of hardware. Microsoft abolished this requirement in August 2005 for single pack OEM OS's. It was never a requirement for purchase of 3 or 30 pack disks.

This may be a rule that a particular vendor has for the purchase but it is no longer a Microsoft requirement.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: eDirectSoftware;*

*Microsoft Files Lawsuit Against Billings Company Alleging Distribution of Infringing Software*

As part of Microsoft Corp.'s commitment to honest and legitimate resellers in the channel, the company filed a lawsuit against eDirectSoftware of Billings, Montana and Sherwood Park, Alberta. It alleges violations of copyright and trademark laws, the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, and the Anti-Counterfeiting Amendments Act. These alleged violations are based on eDirectSoftware's repeated distribution of counterfeit software, tampered software and components, and illegal product keys paired with unlicensed software not intended for resale. Volume license keys or other keys that allow activation or bypass activation are for the sole use of the company licensed under a volume licensing agreement and cannot be sold or passed on to other parties that are not covered by those agreements. Keys generated by a "key gen" tool are illegal under any circumstances and should not be used or distributed.

Filed in the U.S. District Court for the District of Montana:

Microsoft Corp. v. eDirectSoftware of Billings, Montana, alleging violations of copyright and trademark laws, the Digital Millennium Copyright Act and the Anti-Counterfeiting Amendments Act 
(Case No. CV-06-53-BLG-RFC)


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah...they do require you to butyhardware with it..I usually get a power splitter (Y) about $1.50.,..and your good to go


----------

